# Summer SxS Shoot- July 19th



## paul harm (Nov 22, 2002)

We're having our summer SxS shoot on July 19th at Lapeer County Sportsmans Club. There'll be skeet, trap, wobble trap, crazy quail, 30 bird flurry, and S.C.'s. There'll also be a light lunch offered. This is a fun shoot with as much talking and showing of guns as there is shooting. This is our second year of holding SxS shoots, the ones in the spring are bigger with awards and a steak dinner, where as the summer ones a bit smaller and more laid back. Anyone interested, please join us for a day of fun with the " older style " guns. Paul


----------

